

Sites with great user logins, or great UI in general? - mippie_moe

Just looking for some inspiration. here's a few that I've stumbled across:<p>http://www.freelancesuite.com/demo/
http://www.safaribooksonline.com/
http://grooveshark.com/
======
1rae
This is more of a design showcase site, but you can have a look at Behance and
you might find some inspiration. You can also filter by web design, web
development, UI, information architecture, or interaction design:

[http://www.behance.net/?sort=appreciations&time=all&...](http://www.behance.net/?sort=appreciations&time=all&content=projects&search=web&field=102)

------
brittohalloran
State farm actually has a really setup for login. It's in the right place
(should always be upper right), and its obvious but not obtrusive. It expands
to show the password field when you click it. <http://www.statefarm.com/>

------
twog
Have you checked dribbble?

<http://dribbble.com/search?q=login>

